# Who are some of the Australian trading gurus/celebrities?



## BarneyChambers (4 November 2016)

Who are some of the household names in Australian stock trading and investing? I'm looking for people to follow who run blogs, seminars, have ebooks etc who are mainly focused on the ASX


----------



## tech/a (4 November 2016)

BarneyChambers said:


> Who are some of the household names in Australian stock trading and investing? I'm looking for people to follow who run blogs, seminars, have ebooks etc who are mainly focused on the ASX




Nick Radge

https://www.thechartist.com.au/


----------



## BarneyChambers (8 November 2016)

tech/a said:


> Nick Radge
> 
> https://www.thechartist.com.au/





Thank you! Are there any others you could recommend?


----------



## tech/a (8 November 2016)

BarneyChambers said:


> Thank you! Are there any others you could recommend?




Alan Hull  http://www.alanhull.com/
Daryl Guppy. http://www.guppytraders.com/

Both have been around a long time.

Radge I've known Personally for 20 yrs. Straight shooter No hype
accessible and Professional.


----------



## BarneyChambers (11 November 2016)

tech/a said:


> Alan Hull  http://www.alanhull.com/
> Daryl Guppy. http://www.guppytraders.com/
> 
> Both have been around a long time.
> ...




Thank you sir!


----------



## Imran520 (16 November 2016)

David Harding, founder of UK based Winton Capital Management and who, at age 55, has a personal fortune of US$1.5 billion and is irrefutable proof system trading works.


----------



## minwa (16 November 2016)

Imran520 said:


> David Harding, founder of UK based Winton Capital Management and who, at age 55, has a personal fortune of US$1.5 billion and is irrefutable proof system trading works.




2016	0.17%
2015	1.72%
2014	15.23%
2013	7.98%
2012	-3.24%
2011	6.68%
2010	14.27%
2009	-5.38%

Average 4.68%pa while the S&P averaged 15%pa over the same period after 2008. Is it working well ? Not really..He still collects fees for underperforming market though - great business built on riding on past reputation.


----------



## Newt (16 November 2016)

Better System Trader
Chat with Traders


----------



## Wysiwyg (17 November 2016)

Imran520 said:


> David Harding, founder of UK based Winton Capital Management and who, at age 55, has a personal fortune of US$1.5 billion and is irrefutable proof system trading works.



Here is the link to the above quote from a news article. No secrets there.

http://www.afr.com/business/banking...e-models-that-beat-the-market-20151121-gl4kna


----------



## minwa (17 November 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> Here is the link to the above quote from a news article. No secrets there.
> 
> http://www.afr.com/business/banking...e-models-that-beat-the-market-20151121-gl4kna




Just Indian bots (if the location is correct) making accounts and spamming crap in different threads.


----------

